# Alienware Area-51



## MeisterLampion (2. Juli 2007)

Hallo Tutorialer!

Ich brauche mal euren Rat...

In ein paar Tagen bin ich freiberuflich Selbständig im Design-Bereich (2D und 3D). Jedoch brauche ich einen Laptop, der meinen Ansprüchen gerecht wird.

Folgende Arbeiten sollten reibungslos ablaufen:
-3D-Bildbearbeitung (Modelling)
-2D-Bildbearbeitung
-Filmbearbeitung (Schnitt etc.)

Das einzige Angebot, dass mich wirklich anspricht ist das Alienware Area-51 Notebook. Gibt es vielleicht andere Preisgünstigere Varianten? Hab jemand vielleicht schon erfahrung mit diesem Notebook gemacht (Vorteile/Nachteile)?

Vielen Dank für euren Rat!


----------



## AndreG (4. Juli 2007)

Moin,

Warum kein Desktop-Sys, ist deutlich billiger?

Ansonsten kann ich dir dann noch die XPS Serie von Dell empfehlen. Die hat auch dafür genug zu bieten.

Mfg Andre


----------



## MeisterLampion (10. Juli 2007)

Hallo AndreG!

Danke für deinen Rat! Ein Desktop-System habe ich schon, jedoch arbeite ich an vielen verschiedenen Arbeitsstellen und um dort effektiv arbeiten zu können, benötige ich ein Notebook.

Die XPS-Variante von Dell überzeugt mich nicht, diese ist außerdem im Verhältnis teurer als die Notebooks der Tochterfirma Alienware.

Ein weiteres Problem ist, dass die Hochleistungsnotebooks allesamt fürs Spielen ausgelegt sind. Nunja, ich spiele auch ab und zu, aber die neuen Spiele sprechen mich einfach nicht an... Ich spiele lieber Klassiker. Naja, ist ja auch egal.

Gibt es vielleicht auch Notebooks, die nicht so futuristisch aussehen und trotzdem ordentlich Leistung haben (Vorweg: bei Cybersystems möchte ich nicht bestellen).

Vielen Dankt für euren Rat!


----------



## chmee (10. Juli 2007)

Tja, was muß ein System für Dich leisten können ?!

1. Schneller 3D-Aufbau, Optimal die Profi-Karten in Laptop-Version.
Aber kaum schlechter : Die HiEnd-Gamerkarten, in Zeiten der DirectX/OpenGL-Unterstützung
in allen 3D-Programmen sollte dies kein Beinbruch sein.
2. Schnelle CPU für 2D und Videoschnitt. Mit Firewire als möglichen Ein/Ausgang und
uU auch YUV per GraKa kein Problem.
3. Großes Display - 17" ist schon toll

CPU in Richtung T7600
GraKa Richtung Go 7900 aufwärts
RAM etwa 2GB

Ganz ehrlich : Für "Profis" kann es auch noch teurer werden, siehe http://www.notebookcheck.com/Test-Lenovo-IBM-Thinkpad-T60p-UXGA-Notebook.3830.0.html

Aber wie wäre es mit sowas ?
http://www.notebookcheck.com/Test-Fujitsu-Siemens-Xi-1554-Spiele-Notebook.3645.0.html

mfg chmee


----------



## MeisterLampion (10. Juli 2007)

Hallo Chmee!

Vom Design her sind die Notebook schon besser als die von Dell/Alienware (einfach ein bisschen schlichter). Jedoch ist mir der Grafikspeicher nicht ausreichend. 256MB sind zu wenig. Es sollten schon 512MB sein... Am besten Grafikkarten im SLI-Verbund. SLI gibt es ja aktuell nur mit der GeForce 7-Serie, oder?

Weiss vielleicht wer, wann es die GeForce 8-Serie im SLI-Verbund als Mobiltechnologie gibt?

Mfg,

MeisterLampion


----------



## michaelwengert (10. Juli 2007)

Kannst dir auch mal das Dell Precision M90 ansehen.
Das hat ne nVidia Quadro FX Grafikkarte, die speziell für 2D/3D Konstruktion gedacht ist.

Billiger als das Alienware ist es aber glaub nicht


----------



## chmee (10. Juli 2007)

Bist Du Dir sicher, dass SLI nötig ist ?
Und warum bestehst Du auf 512MB Graka-RAM ?
Erfahrungswerte oder der Glaube an die Marketingstrategien ?

Achja, die Seite oben ist recht gut sortiert, da kann man mit Stöbern schon etwas erfahren/Neues finden.

mfg chmee


----------



## MeisterLampion (11. Juli 2007)

Ich danke euch!

Was haltet Ihr von den Nexoc-Notebooks? Die sind relativ gut bestückt und auch sehr preiswert. Nur habe ich keine Erfahrung, was die Qualität von Nexoc angeht... Die Internetseite ist ja nicht gerade toll (Das kann ich besser).

Jedoch haben die Notebooks in den Tests gut abgeschnitten. (Siehe: Nexoc E705)

Außerdem habe ich noch das gefunden: Apple MacBook Pro


----------

